# Anyone fishing HBSP or the north jetty?



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Gonna be down this weekend and fishing Saturday. Anyone else gonna be drowning shrimp?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

For what it's worth shrimp would not be my bait of choice right now. Mullet and sand fleas.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

We try to catch sand fleas every time we go but haven't found a colony at HBSP yet! I think they're extinct there. Lol. We did find one when we scoped out the north jetty as soon as we walked on the beach. But we always jet some mullet in the surf or inlet marshes. Never catch anything on them though.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

I find them there almost every time i go. Lots of fish in the suds there too.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I've only fished HBSP a few times but they're probably there. Sometimes you can only see them at certain tides. 
Yeah sometimes they can leave fleas alone completely. But then a 4 lb pompano nails it and you're glad you kept a couple out there. Don't be afraid to throw some fleas right at your feet too...


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Haven't fished there in a couple years but when I did we always found fleas there


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

We have been about 5 times and nothing! Even the park rangers tell us that they're very seldom there. Lol. We are undecided about HBSP or the north side of the jetty. My wife and I are going down Friday and we are going to see how busy the north side is. Then we'll fish Saturday.


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, I fished down there back in June and there were fleas everywhere, didn't even have my rake, but had no problem keeping enough to fish.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Only have seen them from the north parking lot north to the jetty never south. Ill be there fishing this weekend until next wednesday around sunrise. Right in the suds for one of those big fat pomps Smoothlures posted above. Or one of those big fat whitings.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll be at the north jetty one day this weekend


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

It sounds like a party. Maybe we will cross paths. Lol


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Have a cast net and catch some mullet! You might end up feeding pinfish with just shrimp. There should be mullet around.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

We take light tackle just in case the pinfishbare biting. Lol. We'll catch them while the shark bait soaks.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Hit the beach around 630 yesterday and caught a medium blue and medium whiting. No sandfleas this time. Used shrimp and fishbites. Nothing in the suds this time except bait stealers. The two i caught were out past the breakers. Going to hit it again this am and try my luck. The conditions were perfect though as far as tide etc. This am should be the same. Good luck everyone


----------



## PISURFFISHER (Oct 22, 2009)

We wore the blues out down there yday...only problem was we had to get em on the long rods....way out....caught a nice 16 inch Spanish ad well....fresh caught mullet and sling it like u mean it...good luck...


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Hit it again early this am. Couple of small whitings , one medium and one good size spot. All on shrimp and fishbites in the suds. The ones way out got nothing on shrimp fishbites or cut bait. Was a really beautiful morning though


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

It was a beautiful morning. We fished about 200 yds from the jetty until high tide. Caught a few whiting, pinfish, a small shark and a 12" blue. Then we went to the jetty and fished shrimp on ultralights and had a freaking blast with the pinfish and others. Caught a nice spot, a 2lb+ pinfish, lizard fish, sea robin and some Black Sea bass. Also caught another type of fish that I had never seen. Looked kinda like a pinfish but I don't think it is. I'll get a pic up ASAP.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

The "baitstealers" as yall call them are A FREAKING BLAST on ultralights. Tiny spinning feels and 4lb test. You guys should try it.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

If bluefish are actively feeding, throw metal lures such as krocodile spoons, sting silvers, and got-cha plugs. My PB Spanish at 24 inches was caught at HBSP jetty.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

And two ribbon fish on a suspending jerkbait


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

FIshed every morning but one from Friday thru Wednesday. Caught a couple of keeper whitings one keeper spot and one nice blue. Lots of small whitings. I didnt find any sand fleas this time down but did buy some from Garden city bait that were frozen. No luck with them though. Not sure if it was the bait or just the fish not being there. Very nice surf and very nice weather save for yesterday morning. Big storm rolled in after about thirty minutes and we were heading back home anyway. Ill be back in a couple of weeks to try again. Looks like so much bait in the water that its a lot of choice for the fish. Maybe this time of year need something other then shrimp and fish bites. Good luck to everyone


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

CodyV7Mc said:


> View attachment 16360


Pigfish.


----------

